# Create your 8-bit sprites!



## NancyDS (Feb 6, 2019)

Hello to all, welcome to Create your 8-bit sprites !.

This thread tries to create your 8-bit sprites, you can use MS Paint or Adobe PhotoShop to create your 8-bit sprites.

You can be inspired by a fanart, a drawing, an anime character, television series, cartoons, manga, other video games and movies.

Just put the image of the character and the Nintendo Entertainment System wants to make your sprites in 8-bits as my example:
*Jasmine The Smexy Squirrel*






*+*

*Nintendo Entertainment System*
*



*

*=*

*To my 8-bit sprites created for Jasmine*

*Current:*


 
New with fixes (Updated)
Description: This version of the sheet fixes certain graphic errors.
*Archive:*


Spoiler: Archives






Original with mini-icons (Outdated)
Description: This is the sprite sheet is a new one, adding the mini-icons of weapons that Jasmine can access.
*

 *
Original without mini-icons (Very Outdated)
Description: This is the original sprite sheet, it does not have mini-icons in the weapons that Jasmine accesses, it is a modification of the Rockman Mobile's Roll sprites, without the ponytail that Roll has, with red hair, a light blue sweater, a Different skin tone, a dark blue skirt, black over knee socks, red sandals and robot masters weapons  related to nature.


Data:

Gender: Female
Age: 17 years old
Specie: Humanoid Semi-Robot Squirrel
Birthday: 02/01/2002
Relatives: Dr. Wily (Father)
                Bass (Big Brother)

Inspiration:

Jasmine is inspired by Mega Man's Roll, only she does not have her ponytail, she is a redhead and she is a humanoid semi-robot squirrel, not a humanoid full-robot like Roll.

She was genetically created by Dr. Wily, who genetically fused the body of a redheaded female girl born on February 1, 2002 with the body of a red female squirrel, born Jasmine, the squirrel as we know it, she is considered the only daughter of Dr. Wily, being the younger sister of Bass, now 17 years old.

Weapons:


 ​
Jasmine Buster, an arm cannon used by her, is not inspired by Bass, but is inspired by Roll Roll Buster, only using the same Proto Buster Proto Man technology, you can recharge to shoot the Love Strike, which we will explain next.
Love Strike, this will shoot while you reload the Jasmine Jasmine Buster, if an enemy receives a Love Strike, it will stay temporarily in love with Jasmine, causing the enemies not to hurt Jasmine if they are in love with her, similar to the Pokémon Attraction movement and Proto Strike Proto Man.
Leaf Shield, Wood Man's weapon, Jasmine can use it as a shield of leaves if she is static or jumping, if she moves Jasmine could throw the shield of leaves in any direction.
Willful Fire, The Weapon of Tiki Man?, It is not known who owns this robot master's weapon, in reality, it is a will-o'-the-wisp that belongs to a Hawaiian  robot master called Tiki Man?, which is the brother of Magma Man, another Hawaiian  robot master, because he lives in the Kilauea volcano in Hawaii, similar to Flame Man's Fire Blast.
Spark Kick, the new weapon of Spark Man, but Jasmine is not going to electrocute when activating this weapon while she slips, because she was born with the ability to be immune to electricity.
Spin Blizzard, Blizzard Man's new weapon, can make Jasmine throw snowflakes that are spinning at 360º.
Bubble Shooter, Bubble Man's new weapon, allows Jasmine to shoot bubbles at enemies.
Tornadoes Spawn, the new Air Man weapon, allows Jasmine to generate 3 tornadoes.
Solar Blast, the new Solar Man, allows Jasmine to generate solar plasma to have a large solar plasma, it is the most powerful weapon that Jasmine can access.
Magnet Missile, the weapon of Magnet Man, allows Jasmine to launch a magnet missile at enemies, if it is on top of an enemy, it will detect that there is a low enemy and it will lower to touch the enemy, it is very useful.
Super Arm, the weapon of Guts Man, allows Jasmine to lift heavy rocks or bricks, which can be thrown at enemies, recommended.
Jasmine Coil, the spring that allows Jasmine to jump high.
Jasmine Jet, a Jet that allows Jasmine to fly over to reach dangerous places with emptiness.
Jasmine Marine, A Submarine that will allow Jasmine to sail from underwater, recommended.
Special ability (Updated):

She can climb trees or miscellaneous bushes that are false can not be touched, not like in real life.

In addition to climbing trees or miscellaneous bushes, she can jump twice as Bass.

Who is better, Roll or Jasmine?

You can create your own 8-bit sprites if you want here in the thread!

They can create their 8-bit sprites from any other videogame and other things on the internet.

The tail of Jasmine sprites that you create is similar to the tail of a squirrel?

Leave your opinion or comment in the thread.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2019)

Okay, now that I have time to actually write a proper response:
Do you expect us to create complete sprite sheets with movesets and a fan fiction? Seems like a lot of work for a "just for fun" thread like this.
Also, what's the point of posting an image of an NES?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Hello to all, welcome to Create your 8-bit sprites !.
> 
> This thread tries to create your 8-bit sprites, you can use MS Paint or Adobe PhotoShop to create your 8-bit sprites.
> 
> ...



LOL.. Those sprites are MegaMan's sprites. Maybe you should create your own sprites and your own movement. 

Actually, I don't liked Roll herself. She is welcome as her brother Mega Man. However, I dont liked to playing Roll. Nah. Mega Man is my favourite character of all time.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 7, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Okay, now that I have time to actually write a proper response:
> Do you expect us to create complete sprite sheets with movesets and a fan fiction? Seems like a lot of work for a "just for fun" thread like this.
> Also, what's the point of posting an image of an NES?


Yes.

I accept it in the thread.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 7, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Yes.
> 
> I accept it in the thread.


... Okay, what?


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 7, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> LOL.. Those sprites are MegaMan's sprites. Maybe you should create your own sprites and your own movement.
> 
> Actually, I don't liked Roll herself. She is welcome as her brother Mega Man. However, I dont liked to playing Roll. Nah. Mega Man is my favourite character of all time.


Who is better, Roll or Jasmine?

Also, Jasmine's sprites are perfect for a Megaman fangame, maybe Jasmine-Chan or Mega Jasmine, are perfect names for a fangame for Jasmine.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



smileyhead said:


> ... Okay, what?


Of course you can create your sprites in the thread.


----------



## Davidchao23 (Feb 7, 2019)

For a thread about creating 8-bit sprites, I'm slightly disappointed that the character the OP posted, is just a character in the Mega Man style. I thought it'd be something more original


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> Who is better, Roll or Jasmine?
> 
> Also, Jasmine's sprites are perfect for a Megaman fangame, maybe Jasmine-Chan or Mega Jasmine, are perfect names for a fangame for Jasmine.




I understand and if you are asking who is better, Roll or Jasmine ? To be honest, Roll then.

Your art is great in your own talent way. I recommend you to make your own sprites. 

Again, as I said if you want to create your sprite of Jasmine then you should created your own design your own creative your own way.. Not MegaMan's sprites. Just saying.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 7, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> I understand and if you are asking who is better, Roll or Jasmine ? To be honest, Roll then.
> 
> Your art is great in your own talent way. I recommend you to make your own sprites.
> 
> Again, as I said if you want to create your sprite of Jasmine then you should created your own design your own creative your own way.. Not MegaMan's sprites. Just saying.


The tail of my Jasmine sprites that you create is similar to the tail of a squirrel?

Honestly, I created Megaman sprites because I ran out of ideas, the basis for creating Jasmine's sprites, it was this sheet of Rockman Mobile's Roll sprites:


----------



## Longshot56 (Feb 7, 2019)

You never actually said how to make a sprite, and you also copied the sprites directly, with no actual change. This is a trash post.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> The tail of my Jasmine sprites that you create is similar to the tail of a squirrel?
> 
> Honestly, I created Megaman sprites because I ran out of ideas, the basis for creating Jasmine's sprites, it was this sheet of Rockman Mobile's Roll sprites:
> View attachment 157285



Run out of ideas ? Come on! Try too creative. Look at Capcom's team. They never ran out of ideas. They creative Mega Man games all the time. So you can do it. Try your best. Again, this thread is a trash post to be honest.

Created Mega Man sprites for Mega Man fan made game since many Mega Man fan mades are from MegaMan sprites with their own bosses design is perfectly fine.

You draw your own talent cute squirrel Jasmine then you should create your own sprite style and your skill only. You can't borrow MegaMan sprites or Roll Sprites and modify it into Jasmine from this sheet. I have seen many people like yours does and its not worth.

If you cannot do it then what's the point ? Thats what I am trying to tell you. SMILE!


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 7, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Run out of ideas ? Come on! Try too creative. Look at Capcom's team. They never ran out of ideas. They creative Mega Man games all the time. So you can do it. Try your best. Again, this thread is a trash post to be honest.
> 
> Created Mega Man sprites for Mega Man fan made game since many Mega Man fan mades are from MegaMan sprites with their own bosses design is perfectly fine.
> 
> ...


I want to be added in the next Mega Man Maker update, please.

I love her a lot for the next Mega Man Maker update.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 7, 2019)

NancyDS said:


> I want to be added in the next Mega Man Maker update, please.
> 
> I love her a lot for the next Mega Man Maker update.



Well, have fun. Try your best. Cheers.


----------



## Davidchao23 (Feb 8, 2019)

Here's this one 8-bit styled sprite I made of this creature I made up:


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 8, 2019)

Davidchao23 said:


> Here's this one 8-bit styled sprite I made of this creature I made up:


Show me your sprite sheet, please.


----------



## Davidchao23 (Feb 8, 2019)

I currently don't have the sprite sheet, since it's still a work in progress.


----------



## NancyDS (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello everyone, days ago I updated the sheet, the old sheets are in "Archive" with a spoiler called "Archives" in the first post of the thread, there, you can see old versions sheets with a description that will say that it had the old sheet, the current sheet brings arrangements to certain graphic errors of the sheet.


----------

